# Her ears stink!



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

This is about my Lhasa's ears.
I took her to the groomer (who I usually like and had an appt.) and they were really busy that day and she was the last one he did, soo when I picked her up her face was not trimmed up very cute in the teddy bear look I usually get.
Then a few days at home I noticed her ears stink inside and she lets Holly lick them inside.








She is not scratching them and I don't see any gunk (ear mites?!!







) but I am not happy with her crappy cut that I tipped $10.00 (usually just $5.00 but I felt xmasy that day.)Her butt looks like a baboon and he trimmed her tail WAY too much close to the rump.








Anyway I am wondering if I should just put ear cleaner in them or does anyone think this is more serious?
I was told at the vet once you cannot see ear mites, but wouldn't they itch or something besides stink?
Also I brought bagels and creamsheese for those that wash or don't get a tip from me..I think I got the rush job and that sucks...


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I think you need to see a vet , an odour could mean an ear infection .


----------



## munchkin1616 (Dec 8, 2005)

my vet says that if the ears ever smell, get him to the vet ASAP for meds as it's an almost automatic sign of ear infection.

chances are, she plucked ear hair and left water in the ear canal, which caused this.

I'd call the vet and complain both about this and the cut


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I agree. Healthy ears don't have an odor. Could be a yeast infection.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> This is about my Lhasa's ears.
> I took her to the groomer (who I usually like and had an appt.) and they were really busy that day and she was the last one he did, soo when I picked her up her face was not trimmed up very cute in the teddy bear look I usually get.
> Then a few days at home I noticed her ears stink inside and she lets Holly lick them inside.
> 
> ...


If it weren't for the smell I'd just say wait it out a bit and use a wash, but yeah, they shouldn't stink.

The same thing just happened to me with Ollie's ears a few days after I had his ear hairs plucked BUT there was no odor. I took him to the vet anyway. The vet said that his folicles were irritated and that set him off in a scratching cycle which in turn the scratching was causing more wax to "come up" which was making them MORE irritated making him scratch even more, etc. etc. He had no infections so I just got some ear wash.

He's STILL scratching at them a few days later but not NEARLY as much. I'm hoping it's just residual irritation that is going away. I think the groomer must have yanked out those hairs a little too roughly OR they didn't salve them correctly immediately afterwards OR maybe it's just b/c he's a puppy and it was his first time...or all of the above.

I'd give your vet a call. Our vet allows you to call the office and ask to speak to a technician with your questions to determine whether or not they need to come in. But with an odor they'll probably say to come in.


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

When snoops ears started to smell bad I took him to the vet, and he had a really bad ear infection.







The ears shouldnt smell. I hope you get this sorted soon. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

If they stink I would think yeast infection I would go to the asap.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Smelly ears usually mean an infection is in there.


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

Sounds like what Rudy had. His was due to water in the ear and he had to have antibiotics. Go to the vet asap. They also gave me some solution to put in their ears after a bath to help dry the ear out. I use it religiously.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Oops already replied this.







I'm slipping.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

> Sounds like what Rudy had. His was due to water in the ear and he had to have antibiotics. Go to the vet asap. They also gave me some solution to put in their ears after a bath to help dry the ear out. I use it religiously.[/B]


Well if that's what happened I am really pissed.
I see no reason to get that much water in their ear area!!














(That's why I bring them bagels and cream cheese!!!!)AND don't let them wash my maltese (when she went.)
I really didn't think an ear infection could be in BOTH ears, what are the odds of that?
So probably the water is the culprit and now I see how it could infect both.
I did use the oticalm for ears and it helped alot on the smell. I am tying this bc my vet chgs 35.00 for JUST a visit. And since she wasn't digging on her ears at all I am trying the oticalm a few more days.
I may also call the vet but I know they'll just say come in.
I will be speaking to my groomer next.


----------



## Villa Marsesca (Feb 27, 2006)

> This is about my Lhasa's ears.
> I took her to the groomer (who I usually like and had an appt.) and they were really busy that day and she was the last one he did, soo when I picked her up her face was not trimmed up very cute in the teddy bear look I usually get.
> Then a few days at home I noticed her ears stink inside and she lets Holly lick them inside.
> 
> ...


After you see the vet please ask for an ear wash cleaner you can use at home and a bottle of GIMBORN ear powder, this is a gripping powder, you place a small amount in the er after washing the ear with the solution, dry it well with a cosmetic pad, then sprinkle powder, grip any baby hairs and pluck these away, now you will have clean sweet smelling ears if you do this weeky.

Cheers, Nedra


----------

